# 70 LEMANS automatic transmission quarts



## WESTCOA$T89 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hello I have a 70 pontiac lemans automatic 5.7 v8 350 want to do the transmission fluid change but not sure how many qts to get ? Anyone know? And any other advice I should know about changing it? Thanks


----------

